# What do you guys think.



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

O.k guys heres a question for you. I have recently bought a dump lift that makes your pick up into a dumper. Today I to a good look at the pick up box on my 1995 F-350, and its not in good condtion. Last year I made a flat-bed for my old 1986 F-250, but I junked the truck and kept the flat-bed.And I could put the flat-bed on my curruent truck and put the dump lift into. And I can get free rack body sides too. I want to know what you guys think I should do.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

what kind of work do you use your truck for?


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

JET- My truck gets used anything from welding, landscaping, snow plowing the list goes on and on. I want the flat-bed because I can up larger items in my truck with out fighting with the wheel wells and I also like being able to dump stuff when I'm doing landscaping.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Sounds like the falt bed body will work well for your application of doing many things! Good Luck!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

The poll results say it!!!!!!! whatever you do....get pics!!!!


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

yea the flat bed is a good choice.. i voted that lol


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I put a flatbed on my 79 Ford. Good investment. Mine doesn't get near enough use though.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd go with the flatbed too. It'd be much more versatile for you judging by your description of the type of use the truck see's.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well spent yesterday afternoon tearing the pick up bed off the truck. It wasn't that hard once you unhook the tail lights and wireing harness. I used my grinder and ground down the 6 bolts that hold it down to the frame. Once it was unbolted I used 2 floor jacks on the passenger side to lift the box up pretty high. When it was almost falling off I pushed it over on its side. Then I thru a set of tail lights on it and my licsens plate, so that way I can get around for awhile. I have pics of the deconstruction I will post those later today. Today I will drop the rear gas tank and start fixing the rear shackle problem, and I might put in the dump lift surpport beam. I will keep you guys posted.  :waving:  :salute:


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

O.K guys I have pics to post but how do I resize them. Its saying my pics are to big to post. Any help form anyone one would be great. THANKS


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Pics are in.*

The first two of my truck are in the test section, I can't move them and It won't let me post them again. Heres another


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Another one


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

A few more for ya.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Found out that I have a few holes in my spring hangers and spring schackels


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Replace those shackels. My friend had his F-250 drop on him while he was driving two shackels let go and the springs were resting on the bed. I'd say you got quite a bit of use out of that bed.
-Eric


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You should be able to get the shackles and mount pods from FORD. Bolt them back on with grade 8 bolts and nuts. You can buy them a lot cheaper at Industrial Fastener places.

If you are changing the rubber bushings. An easy way to get them out is use a 1/4 drill bit and drill motor. Drill down between the spring eye and the bushing. When it bottoms out the bit will start spinning rotating around the bushing,when it does just pull up,it will walk the bushing right out.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry guys I have been hard a work and haven't posted anything new lately. But anyways here you guys go. The first 3 pics are the dump supporrt beam, and the dump lift, and pump.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

The next 3 are the driver side spring shackle and spring hanger repair. I got these from my buddy that works at Bay State Spring. It only cost me a 100$$ for all the parts.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

The next 3 are the passenger side spring shackle and spring hanger repair.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

The last 2 are the flat-bed/dump, It was dark so I'll get better ones in the day light.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

There's nothing better then burning off an old part and bolting on a new one.
I always give the old one the middle finger as it comes loose!
The Wife thinks I am nuts!
Swearing at a machine and calling it names!
She never has a problem with spending the money the truck/ me made!
That stuff not's my Toys, I need them to make money-Har-Har -Har


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ya Mick I hear ya, I always end up yelling and swearing at what part of the truck I am working :realmad: . My neigbors say I give them a good show. and a even better show when I am welding at night   :salute:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My Neighbor's laugh all the time. 
I was painting my house with an airless sprayer. I had the trim color loaded and put the 32 foot ladder to the house. I am climbing up dragging the hose with me. 
I hear one of the ladies next door say " Oh,God what's he doing now?"
As I am painting the chimney and vent stacks the trim color.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ya I found out yesterday that my neighbor had his viedo camra and he filmed me taking the bed off and welding at night, I couldn't believe all those words I was yelling when I was taking the bed off   . And when I weld at night all you see is this bright flash of light that lights up the whole neighbor hood. Someone gotta to put on a show right??  :salute:


----------

